# Help with my baby's curly hair...(3b 3c)



## Ivelisse (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi! I have a 2 year old baby girl. She is between a 3b and a 3c hair type. I conditioning her hair and use shampoo maybe once a week. After I condition her hair her curls are very loose an soft for two hours. But after that her hair look dry and frizz. How can I keep her curls soft? I tried some gels but I'm afraid to use them because these could make her hair drier. Thanks.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 30, 2008)

What about rubbing a small drop of serum between your hands, then gently rubbing them into her hair before styling.

Serum is the only product that I have found that makes my hair softer and shiny. And it washes out quite easily.

If you are using any product in her hair, make sure you use a gentle shampoo that has sulfates, to clean her hair.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 30, 2008)

Use something gentle please. She is a baby, probably with her softspot still open, and you dont want to put chemicals in her hair. Use something like a gentle oil for moisture, baby shampoo to wash. No gel, no mousses, none of that, just some type of oil.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 30, 2008)

What does 3b and 3c stand for?

I read some lady saying her hair was an a1 or whatever, and I'm thinking the A1 sauce?


----------



## Aprill (Jan 30, 2008)

hair color I think..I remember going to an Asian hair store and females hollering out let me get that weave in a 1B!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 30, 2008)

its hair texture if im not mistaken i think nox had a post about it im gonna try and find it

and yes i agree with april

you can also use a detangling spray for kids, like l'oreal, it works wonders on my little cousin who has very tight ringlets


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok I cant help out with the initial question, I have the same kind of hair and I dont even know what to do with it anymore lol.

But yes Nox did post a really informative post about that hair type thing, it went something like 1A-3A straight hair, the 1B-3B like wavy getting curly, and the 3A-3C is like curly getting into serious ringlets, and there was a 4 category I dont rememeber too well anymore lol anyway hope that helped some.


----------



## monniej (Jan 30, 2008)

here are a couple of links that carry products for children. you have to keep the hair moisturized. this will make it more managable once it drys and prevent breakage. i hope this helps!

Curly Hair, Curly Hair Products - Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢

Mixed Chicks Home


----------



## ivette (Jan 31, 2008)

ivelisse,

there's a book called curly girls- by a woman named lorraine massey

(i think thats her name)

she's a hair stylist who owns a salon business and specializes in cutting curly

hair. the book above has a section on how to care for children's curly hair.

its very interesting and you might find it helpful. i've read it-(i'm curly haired too)


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find the post that Nox did regarding hair types 1A-3A straight hair, the 1B-3B like wavy getting curly, and the 3A-3C curly/ringlets, and 4th category.

Thanks


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 31, 2008)

here is the post from nox:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ics-66648.html

HTH chickens


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Rosie - you are a Doll!


----------



## Jinx (Jan 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok I cant help out with the initial question, I have the same kind of hair and I dont even know what to do with it anymore lol.
But yes Nox did post a really informative post about that hair type thing, it went something like 1A-3A straight hair, the 1B-3B like wavy getting curly, and the 3A-3C is like curly getting into serious ringlets, and there was a 4 category I dont rememeber too well anymore lol anyway hope that helped some.

4ab is the tightly curled and kinky "z" strands.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here is the post from nox:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ics-66648.html

HTH chickens





Lol! Oh yeah, there ya go.Also, you might want to check out the black hair care sites for ideas on how to gently care for curly baby hair.

Lot's of info.


----------

